# Blackberry playbook



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Good afternoon and Happy Family Day!
Hope you are all enjoying some time with the loved ones.

So.. I have an old 16GB Blackberry playbook (dont laugh). 
I have been using it for Aquaticlog, Excel spreadsheets, journal and the weekly marine related articles (knowledge is power) but I want to make the playbook do more. 

Anyone out there using the playbook with success?
What are you using it for?
Any specific programs that I should be looking into?

Not that I want to avoid buying an actual controller but it would be nice to use the equipment I have. I love to read marine articles on Sundays and the playbook makes tracking parameter readings simple and effective but there has to be more that I can do with it. 

Thank you in advance. 

Mike


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

wish it could be modded to an Android but sadly this walled garden of a platform is dead. I've been using it as my monitor/display/recording device for over a year now, and am glad that I can even get that much value out of it.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Best flyswatter I've ever owned.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing. I guess I will continue to use it as a coaster. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

